# Glove for protection



## Ahavy (Oct 28, 2011)

So... this is not a slingshot, but I think is not off topic at all (if it is, please move, moderators)

I came up with the idea of making a glove for protection with little amount of leather as possible.

And ended with this:








the opening on this is largest from the sides, wich causes the glove to accumulate on the middle of my fingers, so i think a better way to do this is making something like this:







click to enlarge, so you can see the cuts to close the glove.

if you hold your slingshot on your left hand, this is the drawing to make on the back side of the leather. Otherwise, invert the drawing. (not your hand)

so the way to wear this is:








put your index and thumb fingers inside the ring, palm facing the frontside of the leather








flip the glove to the back of your hand








use the rest of the leather strip to wrap around your hand and pass it through the two cuts, firs go inside the glove, then outside.









and done!

feel free to modify for your own needs.

cheers!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever idea ... easy to put on, and quick to remove.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

glove slingshot , dgui makes one , i dont use a glove because of the issue off slippage , i dont want a pickle fork to the face lol


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've tried a similar thing after I injured my hand and wanted to continue training while the bruise healed, but if hand slaps and hand hits are a regular part of your slingshot experience, I'd recommend adjusting your technique.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not understand the reason for this? I actually think the design is pretty good. I just do not see how it would help in terms of shooting a slingshot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I wear the cut-down finger of a leather glove on the middle finger of my hold hand because my bands always slap me right there. Not even that hard but enough to wear that knuckle raw over hundreds of shots a week.


----------



## Ahavy (Oct 28, 2011)

well... if i get hit in the hand several times, i can't pactice anymore. it's too painfull... buuuuuut if i have a protection i can practice to better manage the shooting.

about the slippage... all my slingshot are waxed and its very difficult to slip off my hand, even with the glove.
maybe you have to give a try... just rub some candle on your sling and heat with a cigarret lighter. it also gives a nice and renewable finish.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ahavy said:


> well... if i get hit in the hand several times, i can't pactice anymore. it's too painfull... buuuuuut if i have a protection i can practice to better manage the shooting.
> 
> about the slippage... all my slingshot are waxed and its very difficult to slip off my hand, even with the glove.
> maybe you have to give a try... just rub some candle on your sling and heat with a cigarret lighter. it also gives a nice and renewable finish.


I guess I have just never had anything ever hit that part of my hand. Anything that helps you shoot ... is cool with me!


----------

